
Ask HN: Do you play video games? How do you fit it into your week? - karimf
Hi HN! I&#x27;ve been a gamer since kid, but in high school i tried to stop playing at all and try to do something more productive in my free time.<p>The problem is, the thoughts of playing games come one day or another. Any of you play video games and still do many productive things?
======
acutesoftware
Yes, I still play games in short bursts - trick is to plan time for games and
stick to that time limit.

I only buy and play games that can be enjoyed in short bursts.

If you have trouble sticking to a time limit, and want to do something more
productive, then maybe you are better off doing what you are doing for a while
and stay clear of them.

------
ConvictDev
Between full time work, part time school, a dog and a girlfriend, no way. The
thoughts eventually subside.

